# In memory to all those that we lost 9/11/01



## ppko

I believe that it is important that we never forget please take a moment of silence for everyone that has fallen due to terrorist acts throughout the world as 9/11 opened not only our eyes but the worlds.  May we never forget.

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

.


----------



## Tgace

All gave some and some gave All
And some stood through for the red, white and blue 
And some had to fall
And if you ever think of me
Think of All your liberties and recall
Some gave All....... 

-(Billy Ray Cyrus)


----------



## shesulsa

.


----------



## terryl965

:asian:


----------



## Xequat

.


----------



## arnisador

.


----------



## evenflow1121

.


----------



## Ping898

.


----------



## Lisa

.


----------



## MA-Caver

. :asian:


----------



## RyuKyuBushi

We will NEVER forget.


----------



## kenpo0324

. :asian:


----------



## Ceicei

. :asian:


----------



## Shorin Ryuu

.


----------



## MJS

. :asian:


----------



## bdparsons

.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

ppko said:
			
		

> I believe that it is important that we never forget please take a moment of silence for everyone that has fallen due to terrorist acts throughout the world as 9/11 opened not only our eyes but the worlds. May we never forget.
> 
> .


To DM2 Michael Allen Noeth, USN, fellow artist and fellow American (K.I.A. Pentagon, 09-11-01). God bless you. You will not be forgotten...


----------



## Loki

:asian:

 A song that I associate very closely with 9/11 is Freddie Mercury's "In My Defence" [sic]. I was listening to it around the time the attacks happened, and later I noticed how relevant it is. And if nothing else, it's a nice song.


----------



## Andrew Evans

.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

ppko said:
			
		

> I believe that it is important that we never forget please take a moment of silence for everyone that has fallen due to terrorist acts throughout the world as 9/11 opened not only our eyes but the worlds. May we never forget.
> 
> .


It has been four years, now, but sometimes the sadness overwhelms me. To think that a new generation will grow up without the knowledge of that day is to me so sad. 9/11 ended America's "Belle Epoque" as surely as the Franco-Prussian War ended France's. We lost so many innocents. I remember the story of the Army Major who survived the initial attack on the Pentagon but died in a rescue attempt to save his fellow service members. Rank doesn't mean jack at moments such as that.

I have to admit that that moment affected me to such an extent that... well I don't know what to say or write....


----------



## Clint Strickland

................indeed............


----------



## ppko

.


----------



## exile

:asian:


----------



## Blotan Hunka

.


----------



## MJS

.:asian:


----------



## Drac

.


----------



## Ceicei

Rest peacefully, for we have not forgotten you.

:asian:


----------



## stone_dragone

.


----------



## CoryKS

Never forget.  Never forgive.  Never again.


----------



## Ronin Moose

.


----------



## IcemanSK

Rip


----------



## shesulsa

.


----------



## tshadowchaser

.


----------



## Ninjamom

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

:asian:


----------



## jkembry

.


----------



## arnisador

.


----------



## SFC JeffJ

.


----------



## Tez3

.


----------



## Xue Sheng

.


----------



## MJS

.


----------



## MA-Caver

.


----------



## Lisa

.


----------



## jim777

Rip


----------



## Jade Tigress

.


----------



## stickarts

.


----------



## IcemanSK

:asian:


----------



## morph4me

:asian:


----------



## tsdclaflin

.


----------



## Drac

.


----------



## Fiendlover

.


----------



## elder999

"_There is a sacredness in tears. They are not the mark of weakness, but of power. They speak more eloquently than ten thousand tongues. They are messengers of overwhelming grief...and unspeakable love_"- Washington Irving, 1783-1859


----------



## Omar B

Another year and I'm brought back to those days working downtown in triage.  Those things should never be part of a person's memory.


----------



## Carol

Do you still remember the smell, Omar?  An indescribable mix of burnt ash, chemical and organic.  It was just...wrong, but no escaping it.  And it stayed, even after air started to clear, you were reminded of it on the train speeding past the closed Wall Street station.  It was like it was there to burn it in to your memory over and over again.  I can't purge that from my mind no matter how I try.

[yt]zuQXGA_BwY4[/yt]


----------



## Omar B

Wow Carol, you just asking me about the smell gave me a chill.  For me it was a that smell mixed with the metallic smell of blood and disinfectant, it's enough to make you puke just thinking about.  I've never been in combat, but I've seen some stuff.

I've still got clothes in a bag from the first day down there that I've not washed.  It's in my storage unit.


----------



## terryl965

.


----------



## Jade Tigress

.


----------



## MJS

.


----------



## Drac

.


----------



## KenpoTex

Never forget...never forgive.


----------



## seasoned

.


----------



## elder999

Like many others, I lost friends and classmates 9 years ago today. I was also something of a friend to the building, if such a thing is possible. I proposed to my first wife at Windows on the World, the restaurant at the top of 1 World Trade Center, and, after the 1993 bombing, consulted-with a few other people from Indian Point- the city on emergency management, and met a few new friends that worked at the WTC, including Rick Rescorla.


I didn't cry for any of them for years. Around 2005, though, I picked up a New Yorker magazine at the gym, and read the article about Rick (whose incredible life should *really* be made into a movie) , and there I was on the elliptical, bawling like a baby. On this day, I think of all those lost, but mostly of Rick-an Englishman who became an American, and came to exemplify much of what that _should_ mean.
.....still makes me cry, dammit.


----------



## MA-Caver

Today is a sad day for many of us. Many have died needlessly during and after this event. Yet life does go on. Today on my tour(s) I counted at least 25 beautiful new babies and it was an affirmation. These babies were from all across the planet and the nation and of all different creeds and backgrounds. They know nothing of the events 9 years ago today, they only know that they need someone to care and love them and make THEIR adult world a better place than the one they were born into. 

Prayers, thoughts to the families of all affected on this day. 

:asian:


----------

